# Does beta doubling mean healthy pregnancy?



## Pipikene

I want to know if i will check beta like 3 times in the beginning and its doubling in 48 hours, will it mean healthy pregnancy?

I checked it twice before and still had a m/c:shrug:


----------



## sthorp1179

As i understand it the fact that the hcg level is doubling is a sign of a good healthy pregnancy. It does not mean that the pregnancy will continue to develop normally as sometimes embryos have problems in development and stop growing and this causes a mc. If you are concerned about this talk to your doctor who can offer reassurance or more tests and scans. :flower: Chances are everything is great in there :baby: will develop normally and you will have a healthy and happy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Vickieh1981

It's a sign things are good at that time. Mine were fine with Isabella but she died later on


----------



## DaisyBee

With Megan I had hcg done around 4 weeks & it was 86 & then 48 hrs later it was in the 200's (forget the exact #) so more than doubled - it was the only hcg tests & had - and she was fine.

December miscarriage #1 - only hcg test I had was after I started bleeding which was at 6 weeks & hcg was in the low 300's. I miscarried later that same day.

My miscarriage in April I had hcg checked at 4 weeks and then 2 days later & it doubled (49-101). They scheduled another one at 6 weeks just for peace of mind for me - well it was only 300's & I had started spotting pink just that morning. I miscarried a few days later.

:hugs:


----------



## starnicole

my levels were doubling at the beginning, but later slowed down. was diagnosed with a blighted ovum, miscarried at 13wks. unfortunately i don't think there is anything that can guarantee a healthy pregnancy :nope:.


----------

